# Wanted: Indian star hatchlings



## Bstrawn92 (Jan 26, 2021)

Looking for 2 more indian star tortoises to add to my little creep. Recently got one from Tyler at tortoise supply and love it! Please message me if you have any ? 
Picture of one of my beautiful leopards shells!


----------



## Bstrawn92 (Jan 28, 2021)

Doesn't have to be now! Just who breeds them here? Lol


----------



## Bstrawn92 (Feb 24, 2021)

Still looking ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

It's not breeding or hatching time...yet I don't think?


----------



## Bstrawn92 (Feb 24, 2021)

More would like to know who I should be talkin to when the time comes lol ?


----------



## Cherryshell (Feb 24, 2021)

@Southernreptiles does breed and sell Indian Stars, they can be found here:

PRICELIST | Southern Reptiles 

he posts updates on his YT channel as well


----------



## Tom (Feb 24, 2021)

Bstrawn92 said:


> Still looking ?


I don't breed Indians, but man have I got a few dozen Burmese stars that would love to go to a new home now. Ever considered another species? All the beauty of Indians with a much more outgoing personality!


----------



## Bstrawn92 (Feb 24, 2021)

Tom said:


> I don't breed Indians, but man have I got a few dozen Burmese stars that would love to go to a new home now. Ever considered another species? All the beauty of Indians with a much more outgoing personality!
> View attachment 319137


Definitely considered more species! I keep leopards, Redfoot and the Indian stars! I may one day, but I don’t think I’m gonna add them to the mix yet! But they will be the next species and I will come to you!


----------



## OkAdiza (Feb 25, 2021)

I don't know if they have any now, but @Rodriguez Chelonians breeds Sri Lankan Stars.
Also try @HermanniChris, although some species they breed are already sold out.


----------



## Rodriguez Chelonians (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks @OkAdiza. Hi @Bstrawn92 I’m sold out of 2020 hatchling but just put a fresh clutch in the incubator yesterday of Sri Lankan stars (same species as Indian stars but located on the island and they get a little bigger). They will take about three months to hatch and I raise all of our tortoises to triple hatch weight before selling so they are well started, smooth and healthy. I use a waiting list to notify those interested in our tortoise first before posting them online. Would you like to be added to our Sri Lankan waiting list? Just send me an email please to [email protected] or you can use the contact us link from our website www.rodriguezchelonians.com.


----------



## Bstrawn92 (May 15, 2021)

Still in the market for Indian stars! Please message me if you have any ?
No interested in Burmese or Sri Lankan currently ?


----------



## wellington (May 15, 2021)

Bstrawn92 said:


> Still in the market for Indian stars! Please message me if you have any ?
> No interested in Burmese or Sri Lankan currently ?


Just curious. You don't house the different species together or in pairs right?


----------



## Bstrawn92 (May 15, 2021)

I was saying not interested in Burmese or Sri lankin. Cause I don't keep them ? I keep Indian stars and leopards, and would never mix my Indians with them


----------



## Bstrawn92 (May 15, 2021)

I'm also getting a sudan sulcata from @Tom ! But no I would never mix species ?


----------

